# Dauerlaufzeile mit Fotos für html



## Lasse (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo na alle!
Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Java, deshalb hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe!!!

Mein Ziel: Eine Laufzeile mit Bildern, die sich nach dem Durchlaufen wiederholt.

Ich habe im Internet folgendes Script gefunden:

 <script type="text/javascript">


var memorywidth="800" //scroller width
var memoryheight="100px" //scroller height
var memorybgcolor="black" //scroller background
var memorypadding="0px" //padding applied to the scroller. 0 for non.
var borderCSS="border: 0px solid black;" //Border CSS, applied to scroller to give border.

var memoryspeed=2 //Scroller speed (larger is faster 1-10)
var pauseit=1 //Pause scroller onMousever (0=no. 1=yes)?

var persistlastviewedmsg=1 //should scroller's position persist after users navigate away (1=yes, 0=no)?
var persistmsgbehavior="onload" //set to "onload" or "onclick".

var memorycontent='<nobr>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<MEHR BILDER....................></nobr>'



var combinedcssTable="width:"+(parseInt(memorywidth)+6)+"px;background-color:"+memorybgcolor+";padding:"+memorypadding+";"+borderCSS+";"
var combinedcss="width:"+memorywidth+";height:"+memoryheight+";"

var divonclick=(persistlastviewedmsg && persistmsgbehavior=="onclick")? 'onClick="savelastmsg()" ' : ''
memoryspeed=(document.all)? memoryspeed : Math.max(1, memoryspeed-1) //slow speed down by 1 for NS
var copyspeed=memoryspeed
var pausespeed=(pauseit==0)? copyspeed: 0
var iedom=document.all||document.getElementById
if (iedom)
document.write('<span id="temp" style="visibility:hidden;position:absolute;top:-100px;left:-10000px">'+memorycontent+'</span>')
var actualwidth=''
var memoryscroller

if (window.addEventListener)
window.addEventListener("load", populatescroller, false)
else if (window.attachEvent)
window.attachEvent("onload", populatescroller)
else if (document.all || document.getElementById)
window.onload=populatescroller

function populatescroller(){
memoryscroller=document.getElementById? document.getElementById("memoryscroller") : document.all.memoryscroller
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(memorywidth)+8+"px"
if (persistlastviewedmsg && get_cookie("lastscrollerpos")!="")
revivelastmsg()
memoryscroller.innerHTML=memorycontent
actualwidth=document.all? temp.offsetWidth : document.getElementById("temp").offsetWidth
lefttime=setInterval("scrollmarquee()",20)
}

function get_cookie(Name) {
var search = Name + "="
var returnvalue = ""
if (document.cookie.length > 0) {
offset = document.cookie.indexOf(search)
if (offset != -1) {
offset += search.length
end = document.cookie.indexOf(";", offset)
if (end == -1)
end = document.cookie.length;
returnvalue=unescape(document.cookie.substring(offset, end))
}
}
return returnvalue;
}

function savelastmsg(){
document.cookie="lastscrollerpos="+memoryscroller.style.left
}

function revivelastmsg(){
lastscrollerpos=parseInt(get_cookie("lastscrollerpos"))
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(lastscrollerpos)+"px"
}

if (persistlastviewedmsg && persistmsgbehavior=="onload")
window.onunload=savelastmsg

function scrollmarquee(){
if (parseInt(memoryscroller.style.left)>(actualwidth*(-1)+8))
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(memoryscroller.style.left)-copyspeed+"px"
else
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(memorywidth)+8+"px"
}

if (iedom){
with (document){
document.write('<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" style="'+combinedcssTable+'"><td>')
write('<div style="position:relative;overflow:hidden;'+combinedcss+'" onMouseover="copyspeed=pausespeed" onMouseout="copyspeed=memoryspeed">')
write('<div id="memoryscroller" style="position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px;" '+divonclick+'></div>')
write('</div>')
document.write('</td></table>')
}
}
                  </script>




Wie muss das Script verändert werden, damit beim Durchlauf KEINE Pause ensteht?! Die Bilder also ohne Unterbrechung durchlaufen??!
Oder hat jemand eine Bessere Idee??!

Saludos! Lasse

_[Edit by Beni: Nach JavaScript verschoben]_


----------



## Gast (19. Mrz 2007)

var memorywidth="800" //scroller width
var memoryheight="100px" //scroller height
var memorybgcolor="black" //scroller background
var memorypadding="0px" //padding applied to the scroller. 0 for non.
var borderCSS="border: 0px solid black;" //Border CSS, applied to scroller to give border.

var memoryspeed=2 //Scroller speed (larger is faster 1-10)
var pauseit=1 //Pause scroller onMousever (0=no. 1=yes)?

var persistlastviewedmsg=1 //should scroller's position persist after users navigate away (1=yes, 0=no)?
var persistmsgbehavior="onload" //set to "onload" or "onclick".

var memorycontent='<nobr>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<MEHR BILDER....................></nobr>'



var combinedcssTable="width:"+(parseInt(memorywidth)+6)+"px;background-color:"+memorybgcolor+";padding:"+memorypadding+";"+borderCSS+";"
var combinedcss="width:"+memorywidth+";height:"+memoryheight+";"

var divonclick=(persistlastviewedmsg && persistmsgbehavior=="onclick")? 'onClick="savelastmsg()" ' : ''
memoryspeed=(document.all)? memoryspeed : Math.max(1, memoryspeed-1) //slow speed down by 1 for NS
var copyspeed=memoryspeed
var pausespeed=(pauseit==0)? copyspeed: 0
var iedom=document.all||document.getElementById
if (iedom)
document.write('<span id="temp" style="visibility:hidden;position:absolute;top:-100px;left:-10000px">'+memorycontent+'</span>')
var actualwidth=''
var memoryscroller

if (window.addEventListener)
window.addEventListener("load", populatescroller, false)
else if (window.attachEvent)
window.attachEvent("onload", populatescroller)
else if (document.all || document.getElementById)
window.onload=populatescroller

function populatescroller(){
memoryscroller=document.getElementById? document.getElementById("memoryscroller") : document.all.memoryscroller
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(memorywidth)+8+"px"
if (persistlastviewedmsg && get_cookie("lastscrollerpos")!="")
revivelastmsg()
memoryscroller.innerHTML=memorycontent
actualwidth=document.all? temp.offsetWidth : document.getElementById("temp").offsetWidth
lefttime=setInterval("scrollmarquee()",20)
}

function get_cookie(Name) {
var search = Name + "="
var returnvalue = ""
if (document.cookie.length > 0) {
offset = document.cookie.indexOf(search)
if (offset != -1) {
offset += search.length
end = document.cookie.indexOf(";", offset)
if (end == -1)
end = document.cookie.length;
returnvalue=unescape(document.cookie.substring(offset, end))
}
}
return returnvalue;
}

function savelastmsg(){
document.cookie="lastscrollerpos="+memoryscroller.style.left
}

function revivelastmsg(){
lastscrollerpos=parseInt(get_cookie("lastscrollerpos"))
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(lastscrollerpos)+"px"
}

if (persistlastviewedmsg && persistmsgbehavior=="onload")
window.onunload=savelastmsg

function scrollmarquee(){
if (parseInt(memoryscroller.style.left)>(actualwidth*(-1)+8))
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(memoryscroller.style.left)-copyspeed+"px"
else
memoryscroller.style.left=parseInt(memorywidth)+8+"px"
}

if (iedom){
with (document){
document.write('<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" style="'+combinedcssTable+'"><td>')
write('<div style="position:relative;overflow:hidden;'+combinedcss+'" onMouseover="copyspeed=pausespeed" onMouseout="copyspeed=memoryspeed">')
write('<div id="memoryscroller" style="position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px;" '+divonclick+'></div>')
write('</div>')
document.write('</td></table>')
}
}
                  </script>


----------



## merlin2 (4. Mai 2007)

Schon mal was von Code-Tags gehört? :roll:


----------

